# New Construction Trane vs Comfortmaker



## Dak Man (Jul 4, 2015)

Trane and American Standard are both now owned by Ingersoll Rand, heavy duty machinery co. 

American Standard/Trane have the most reliable reputation out there, always leading the way as in reliability. 

Having said that, who's installing it? Name brand does not amount to a hill of beans if not installed properly. Yes, certainly Trane over Comfortmaker in name alone, but if I were you I'd research the company installing the Trane equipment. 

Trane will no longer be using the x-13 motor, they have their own now, btw.


----------



## deigo (Jul 4, 2015)

I've spoke with the HVAC contractors personally, both have a long and solid reputation in town. Both have been a long term family business with 30 + years in business.


----------



## Dak Man (Jul 4, 2015)

that xb series with the x-13 is already phased out, it's leftovers.for Trane. Not that it's bad, I'm just saying that the x-13 is a motor which circulates air located in the furnace, a high efficiency motor, but not built by Trane and thus Trane being the smug folk they are have gone their own way and now build their own version, a dc driven high efficiency motor.

xb series is no longer. that's entry level last year.

x-13 is used widely by other manufacturers still to this day, just not Trane.


----------



## deigo (Jul 4, 2015)

Ok so the XB-90 and XR 13 are being phased out for a new model coming out?

Is the XT-95 being phased out as well with a new model?


Installation wise we are probably talking early August here...


----------



## Dak Man (Jul 4, 2015)

deigo said:


> I've spoke with the HVAC contractors personally, both have a long and solid reputation in town. Both have been a long term family business with 30 + years in business.


the lack of proper English is killing me, my friend. Spoken..

I've been pooping in toilets for 37 of my 38 years on this planet. But which paper do I trust now as an informed adult? Charmin. 

Check their history, start with the homes they've installed ac system's in 30+ years ago. 

There is simply too much involved to simply go by "in business for 30+ years.."

Do not agree to anything with anyone until you are fully educated. Beenthere is the man, and this site is as well. Don't rush. Ask.


----------



## Dak Man (Jul 4, 2015)

deigo said:


> Ok so the XB-90 and XR 13 are being phased out for a new model coming out?
> 
> Is the XT-95 being phased out as well with a new model?
> 
> ...


 
x-13 motors are going nowhere, just not Trane's contract any longer. Trane now has their own high effiecncy single stage blower motor which is inverted from ac power to dc. 

95% furnaces are the norm if you utilize heat 6 months out of the year. Think gas bill: 95 cents of every dollar towards heating is used, five cents out the exhaust. That is universal and always will be amongst all makers. Question is do you use heat enough to validate having a 95% efficient furnace versus an 80%, 80% meaning 80 cents of every dollar in gas being used to heat and 20 cents out the exhaust.


----------



## Dak Man (Jul 4, 2015)

do yourself a favor, DEMAND dampers on both supply duct take offs and return. especially return ducts at the plenums. use those words exactly.


----------



## Dak Man (Jul 4, 2015)

deigo said:


> Ok so the XB-90 and XR 13 are being phased out for a new model coming out?
> 
> Is the XT-95 being phased out as well with a new model?
> 
> ...


 xb is the entry level from last year, granted it was offered in high seer ratings equivalent that of the xr to a point. I don't think the xb was offered past 16 seer (cooling side only as furnace efficiency is as past described pertaining to gas utilization) but whence commencing to eer rating know that the blower motor, located inside of any furnace option, dedicates itself to overall SEER rating, Seasonal Energy Efficiency Ratio.

In other words, you can have a 90% efficient furnace, the 90% dedicated to gas usage, and a 95% efficient furnace again only relating to gas or heating cost, and have them both having the same SEER rating concerning cooling. 

Which is more important to you, heating or cooling?


----------



## Dak Man (Jul 4, 2015)

Down here in Houston it would take three to four lifetimes to recoup the savings of a condensing 95% efficient furnace. So we daily install 80% single stage high efficency x-13 MOTOR driven furnaces. the motor is the savings, not the gas bill, as we use heat maybe four to six weeks of the year.


----------



## deigo (Jul 4, 2015)

Heating and Cooling are both important here, as we see the gambit as far as extremes in temperatures. We start using heat in October-ish through March (maybe early April). January and Feb usually produce temperatures down in the negatives with the wind chills. Summertime we see temperatures in the high 90's low 100's with the heat indexes....the later Summer months normally have high humidity levels.


----------



## Dak Man (Jul 4, 2015)

heat pump. Refrigerant can expel heat from up to 32-. Heat pump utilize the same refrigerant for cooling as for heating so you're not paying for extra.

and variable speed. You did not mention variable speed SYSTEMS, Trane has the baddest of the baddest VARIABLE SPEED SYSTEM, not just the blower. 30% capacity 80% of the time, very energy savings.

Trane xv20i. ask for it. 700 stages up to 4 tons, 750 at five. that's compressor and blower talking to one another.


----------



## Dak Man (Jul 4, 2015)

what I mean by variable speed SYSTEM is all other systems are like a two stroke motorcycye, off or 100% full on. They run at maximum capacity until desired set point is reached and thus turn off until required to reach desired set point. 

Start up amperage of a compressor is over 200x's it's running amps, hard on the bill and on the start winding. And in Houston that compressor starts over 65k times in one season, season being 8 months.

Now imagine a system capable of handling your entire home's capacity at any given time IF needed yet only running at 30% of it's capacity, just softly running at low amps. The energy savings is exponential. 

Difference in variable speed blower only is just that, and it's not even a true variable speed, high and low indoor blower only matched to an either off or 100% on compressor, but the Trane xv20i is full variable, both the blower and the compressor in sync doing just enough to handle the task at hand. 

I'm getting hot and bothered just typing of it...


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

I hate the trane supply house. Their units are not bad though. Another company would be my first preference, but I'd pick the carrier over the trane. This is solely based on how (in)expensive and difficult it is to deal with the 2 companies for parts. Both are solid units. 

Cheers!


----------



## WyrTwister (Jul 22, 2013)

Dak Man said:


> what I mean by variable speed SYSTEM is all other systems are like a two stroke motorcycye, off or 100% full on. They run at maximum capacity until desired set point is reached and thus turn off until required to reach desired set point.
> 
> Start up amperage of a compressor is over 200x's it's running amps, hard on the bill and on the start winding. And in Houston that compressor starts over 65k times in one season, season being 8 months.
> 
> ...



200 x's the running amps ? Come on . Start current should be no more than the LRA . Best I remember , about 3 x's the RLA . And starting amps only lasts about a few seconds .

At least that is what a swing meter / analog meter indicates .

I hear what you are saying about variable speed drive . Hooked up our share on pumps , AHU's , conveyors , etc. .

My new bedroom ductless mini split has variable speed on the compressor & inside fan . Maybe on the condenser fan , can not remember . I love it .

But gross exaggerations do not help your creditability .

God bless
Wyr


----------

